# chmod : résultat inattendu sur répertoire



## Clarusad (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir un répertoire sur un disque dur externe car je n'en ai pas les droits (pourtant je suis administrateur).
J'ai voulu faire :
	
	



```
sudo chmod 755 repertoire
```
et ça me retourne :
	
	



```
>
```
:mouais:
Je suis obligé de faire [ctrl]+[c] pour retrouver le prompt.

Pourquoi et comment faire ?
Merci


----------



## mtcubix (30 Novembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir un répertoire sur un disque dur externe car je n'en ai pas les droits (pourtant je suis administrateur).
> J'ai voulu faire :
> ...



le prompt >

est une invitation à donner le mot de pass admin (tu viens d'utliser sudo juste avant)

tape  man sudo,

(ne jamais utiliser une commande si on ne sait pas ce qu'elle fait  )


Edith : la question relève du forum UNIX, LINUX


----------



## Clarusad (30 Novembre 2010)

mtcubix a dit:


> Edith : la question relève du forum UNIX, LINUX



Sauf que ça se passe sous mac OS.

En tous cas, j'ai résolu le problème : c'est une histoire d'accents dans mon chemin.


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2010)

Clarusad a dit:


> Sauf que ça se passe sous mac OS.
> 
> En tous cas, j'ai résolu le problème : c'est une histoire d'accents dans mon chemin.



bah configure l'encoding de ton term emulateur

MAIS
*
Développement sur Mac XCode, Cocoa et Carbon, AppleScript ou Java ; le forum des développeurs Mac.*

et non
*
LA POUBELLE A QUESTION DES NEWBS QUI NE DISENT JAMAIS MERCI*


----------

